# Bacewicz - desperately need help finding a score



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi guys,


My prof assigned me the Toccata from Grazyna Bacewicz's Piano Sonata No. 2, and I, being a brilliant college student, left the score at school. I need to learn the music over break, but I can't find it anywhere on the internet.


Can you guys help me? I can't even find a store legitimately selling it, except one in the UK that certainly wouldn't arrive in time. 


I'd appreciate it if anyone who reads this would do a little searching... I've exhausted all of my tricks, so I'd appreciate help!




Thanks a bunch,

Kevin


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

This isn't it? 



 You can read it at least.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow. That is one crazy piece. Only thinking about playing that gives me arthritis. Good luck.


----------



## trojan-rabbit (Nov 27, 2007)

quack said:


> This isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> You can read it at least.


Hi Quack, thanks for that. I saw that too, and I think that'll probably be my only option haha. But it beats showing up to my professor with 0% progress made over Christmas break!

Ravndal, just remember that I don't have to play it as fast as Zimmerman haha. That thought gives me hope!


----------

